# 2 russian dwarf hamsters need rehoming



## pepsiscratchy (Jan 2, 2012)

six months old - one beige, one dark grey. Cage, toys, pen, some food and bedding. All free to the right home. Recently, we rescued a cat and just don't have room for everyone. Farnham, Surrey


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

So you're getting rid of existing animals to make way for a new one, poor poor hammies 
Why did you get a cat if you knew you'd not have room for that plus the hamsters.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant say I would rehome an animal to make room for a new pet and I cant pretend to approve of anyone doing that but I think its more important to find a decent home for them, you could try on Hamster Central forum, if you have no offers from here, Im not going to get into the debate about whether this is right or not but I do hope you find a loving home for them.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It is an odd excuse...i have 2 kittens as well as a zoolet of rodents. But anyways I agree its important to find good home. I'm sorry im so far away.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you could get them to me (Cranleigh, Surrey) i'll gladly take them, but i dont drive so can't collect them.


----------

